# facebook and youtube sites won't load



## ahedvalson

Hey I have windows 7 I'm unable to load facebook or youtube on any browsers chrome , safari , firefox , opera and internet explorer all other sites are loading fine . Ive search quite of few forums and the good info is nil . Some forums talk about switching IPs DNS but they dont tell you how . It helps when people talk to you as if you are a complete newbie anyhow I need these websites as I'm a marketer not a techie so if someone could explain to me a solution in detailed laymans terms I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## CEM

Welcome to TSF ;

Can you try to reset your IE setting. Go to Tools\internet option\advance\reset

Also you can run CMD type in search CMD and right click on it select run as an administrator. In the CMD tyr to ping facebook site.

ping Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
ping YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Also c:\ ipconfig /release then wait for 10 sec c:\ ipconfig /renew

Also check your windows updates too.


----------



## Laxer

also check your host file in system32 

C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ or %systemroot%\system32\drivers\etc\

right click and select edit with notepad.

make sure neither youtube or facebook are their.


----------



## Jessica1234

Take a speed test of your broadband connection.


----------



## henry-root

CEM said:


> Welcome to TSF ;
> 
> Can you try to reset your IE setting. Go to Tools\internet option\advance\reset
> 
> Also you can run CMD type in search CMD and right click on it select run as an administrator. In the CMD tyr to ping facebook site.
> 
> ping Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> ping YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Also c:\ ipconfig /release then wait for 10 sec c:\ ipconfig /renew
> 
> Also check your windows updates too.


Hi. NO! The problem is with Facebook not with us!!! See recent administrator messages and recent changes with password only log-ins. Cross your fingers but personally I think that they have reached overload, much like TomTom have with their Live (but almost dead) services.


----------



## yuppicide

I do nto agree with your "Cross your fingers but personally I think that they have reached overload" message.

My Facebook was working perfectly fine with Windows XP. I formatted my hard drive and installed Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit. All the updates and same software I had before. Now Facebook will not load, yet I have another computer for my Girlfriend right next to me running XP and Facebook loads just fine.

Really ticking me off that I can't find a solution. It loads on very rare occasion, but 99% of the time never loads. Just sits there trying to connect.

My ping to Facebook is very good.. my tracert to Facebook is also very good. I've tried Internet Explorer and two versions of Firefox.


----------



## yuppicide

Hey, I just thought I'd let you know I solved my problem I think.

I went to Speedguide.net and ran their TCP/IP Optimizer. Works great. Facebook loads fast and every time now for me.

If you have Windows 7 like I do make sure you download the latest version.


----------



## wmorri

If you have solved this please don't forget to mark it solved in the top right corner of the thread, under the thread tools.


----------

